
Ganbreeder: A collaborative tool for discovering images - joelS
https://ganbreeder.app/
======
robotbikes
I see a bunch of creepy images that get creepier the more you click on them.
Might be better on my phone but I'm curious why the same 12 images are shown
at the start or if they vary based upon loads.

~~~
joelS
It's half random images and half random ones that are starred. So it does bias
to stuff that people starred.

------
jlee124
Creative idea to combine BigGAN and Picbreeder

